# Scriabin - Etude op.42 no.7



## daeric (Dec 14, 2020)

(Sorry for my English)

in the sheets of Etude op.42 no.7

You can see:
25th bar has appoggiatura of D natural.
29th bar has appoggiatura of C natural.

But I think the appoggiatura in 29th bar should be B natural,
which is more beautiful, and same pattern on 25th bar.

I'm curious if this was just by editor's choice, or Scriabin's original composing?

Is there anyone who knows about this?
or anyone who has a sheet edited as my opinion?


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Both the appoggiaturas are a half-step lower than the last note in the bar before. Could be to lead off of those notes.


----------

